# Waltham Pw, Cal. 1899



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

now this plain beauty is in my pocket, a golden Waltham pocket watch.

Built in 1906, probably made for the european market. The case is a gold-filled screw-on case, on the back lid is a pattern with some abrasion.

Signed with "Cashier / A.W.C.Co / GOLDFILLED EXTRA / 1082358". Diameter is ca. 50mm or 16-size.










The dial is a plain enamel case in perfect condition with roman numerals for the hours 1-12, and arabic numerals for the hours 13-24. Hands are

out of blued steel.










The movement is an unadjusted caliber 1899 with the serial number 14549236 (built between 1899 and 1908), grade 610, 16-size. Signed

""A.W.W.Co / Waltham, Mass.", stem-wind and stem-set, 15 jewels, lever escapement...

Just a common watch, nothing special, but keeps good time.

Andreas


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Andreas,

Nice size 16 Waltham, I prefer to collect size 12 Illinois watches and try to gain as much information about them as I can although I come from Scotland I like the 1920's era watches best.

Jim Carroll.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Mikrolisk said:


> roman numerals for the hours 1-12, and arabic numerals for the hours 13-24.


Thats unusual, or is it?

Certainly don't remember seeing it before


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That's why I think this watch is made for the european market. Here we have the hours 13 to 24, not just 1-12 with A.M. or P.M.

On swiss/german watches are those numerals often for the hours 13 to 24.

Andreas


----------

